# Looking for STEVE HOWARD Ex ARCO TYNE ENGINEER



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Urgently trying to locate Steve Howard who was an engineer on the Arco Tyne in the mid to late 70's.Originally from the Liverpool area Steve then lived in Southwick, Wiltshire. Would be in his early 50's now. Need to contact him Re: the death of a close friend. 
Please pm me if any info to his recent or present whereabouts.

Many thanks Julian


----------

